# H.O. dirt late models, etc



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Time to*"Do it in the Dirt!"...*(posted a bit late!)
This Sunday kicks off the first of three race dates in the month of August featuring Dirt Late Models on the Checkered Flag (dirt) Speedway.
August 7th is the _*12th annual Lady Luck Classic*_ for the (Johnny) *Lightning Dirt Late Models.*
Joining them will be the (T-Jet)*Thunder Coupes* in the _*5th annual Jokers Wild.*_
Note: This race is all "House Cars" & "House Controllers"
Gates open for Hot Laps at 5:00
Drivers meeting at 5:45
Racing at 6:00

August 21st is the _*20th annual Short Track Summer Showdown*_ featuring the winged Life~Like Sprints (not house cars) along with the Steel Body *Dirt Late Models* (house Cars)

August 28th is the _*15th annual Checkered Flag 400 *_for the M.T./X.T. Sport Stocks (not house cars)
Joining them will be the first appearance of the e*XT*reme *Dirt Late Models* (X-Traction House cars) in the _*8th annual Checkered Flag Challenge.
*_
For additional info reply to this post or call the North Coast H.O. International headquarters office at 440-949-2165 or the checkered Flag Speedway office (race day) at 440-320-8359


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Man, that series sounds AWESOME, just the type of Racing I'd be after 
But alas(sighs), it's just too far away for me to travel to 
But Please, someone attending, Please take lots of pix of these races. AND, if you are a Facebook member, please join my Facebook "HO scale Dirttrack Racing" Group, and post all about your events there, and upload as many pix as you like!
Facebook Dirttrack Group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/298360751331/


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Johnny, did you join my Facebook Group yet ? If not, I want to let you know that I posted your Race schedule up over there, and got a very cool reply from Gabe Lozano(who makes the paper bodies), here is his and MY replies :

*(Gabe Lozano wrote)* Hey Ralph, If you could let them know...I will make a free design and send 3 bodies to the winner of this event. Courtesy of http://www.slotcardesigns.com 

*(Ralph Rosson III wrote)* That's Awesome Gabe. Did you mean one body each, to the winner of each of the three events on the schedule, or three bodies for the first event on August 7th ?

*(Gabe Lozano wrote)* For the winner of each event, I will design and ship them 3 bodies.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Ralph, A big "Thanks" :thumbsup:to you and also to Gabe. I don't do facebook but my very good friend Bruce Minner just joined your group last night & he's been a part of North Coast H.O. since our first race back in Nov. 1980 so for now he can represent the club with your group. _(he also won the Lady Luck Classic the other night)_ I have a package to put in the mail to you in the morning. Hope that you enjoy it.


----------

